# New 29Gal, First Tank



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello, new here, looking for some advice on stocking my new 29 gal. 

It is my not my actual "first" tank as I had a 5 gal with a gold fish when I was younger, but this is a little more involved.

I was looking to stock it with the following, any tips or advice would be appreciated.

6 Tetras (exact type TBD)
1 swordstail (again.. TBD)
1 Bushnose or Bristlenose pleco (the ones that only grow 4" - 6")
1 Betta Male
2-3 Cory Cats (type TBD)

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Cories do best in larger groups, although 2 or 3 would be alright. If I were you, I'd replace the swordtail with a couple more tetras. Unless you really want the swordtail, I would think that a larger school of tetras would be best. Swordtails are usually kept in groups also, so I would just go with tetras. Six tetras is usually the minimum, bigger is always better. They feel more secure in larger groups, and they'll behave in a more natural way.

Good luck on your tank! Keep us updated!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like a nice community tank so far!

I think that the swordtails can be a bit nippy, so you may want to reconsider putting him with a betta. Also, your choice of neons should take nippiness into consideration. For instance, serpae's would be a bad choice.

What substrate are you planning? Cories are *much* happier with sand, or another soft substrate. The sharp aquarium gravel will wear down their barbs. I also agree that 6+ cories is much better, you'll see a lot more of them (look at pygmy's if you don't want them to take up too much space).


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. 

New Current Plan

8-10 Tetras (exact type TBD, leaning towards the white skirts? (I think thats what they were called))
1 Bushnose or Bristlenose pleco (the ones that only grow 4" - 6")
1 Betta Male
5-6 Cory Cats (type TBD) 

My final substrate is not purchased yet. I did buy some gravel, but bought way too little. Can I put sand over top the gravel? and could I add sand to a full tank? My tank is cycling empty right now.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a lovely wee community. 

If you go for pygmy cories I'd have 8-10 minimum. Like the standard sized cories they are more comfprtable in groups but you can afford to have a few more since they are so small and produce so little waste.

You can add sand over the top and you can put it through the full tank if you like. Cories do prefer sand but as long as your gravel is smooth they wouldn't hurt themselves.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I think I have decided on Albino Pristella's for the tetra's. That is at least what the pet store has them labelled as. They are real nice looking white tetra's but not skirts.

And I am leaning towards Panda Cory's

Another thing I was wondering. My tank has been cycling fishless for 48 hours now. I am planning on getting a liquid test kit today. But want to add soem fish to get the ammonia cycle going. 

I read that pristella tetra's are hardy, but I was wondering because I want a school of 8-10 of them, should I put that many in a new tank, or should I start with 4 or so.

I am worried that If I start with 4, when I go back in a few weeks, they wont have any of them left, so I wont be able to increase the school.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Well... another dilema here.

After much consideration, I have decided it would be better for my future fish, and for myself.. (less work and worry) to fishless cycle the tank.

However, the Albino Pristella's I want are only at this one LFS I went to out of lke 6 in the area. And I am afraid that they will sell out before my tank is cycled... 

So I ask this, would it be ok to keep 8-10 Little tetras in a small (say 1-2 Gallon tank) with daily complete water changes until my tank cycles (which I am told is 2 - 4 weeks with a fishless cycle)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
nope to keeping them in such a smalltank.
to be truthfull fishless cycle is the way to go,much kinder on the fish.
and saves you hearch ache to see your fish die.
i know it can be frustrating to have a lifeless tank,however
it gives you a fantastic chance to get it the way you want it,
without worrying about disturbing any fish.
you can arrange the decor and plants much more easily
without the fish in there.
jmho.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

what about a temp 5 gal tank until the fishless cycle is complete.

That is roughly what the pet store keeps em in... (not that I agree with it).

I am not impatient or anything, but I really like these fish and would hate to have to "settle" for something else in 3 weeks after the fishless cycle is complete.

Also, ordering online is not really an option as I live in Canada and have very very limited choices.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you asked your LFS if they will hold them for you? Or they might be able to order more for you when your ready for them.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

I will ask if they will hold em. As for ordering more, even if they say they could, shit happens.

I am already having troubles finding Panda Cory's and Bristlenose Pleco around here (even custom ordered in). So I am hesitant to put anything to chance.

I would even be willing to buy an empty 10 gallon with a heater and do daily water changes then keep the tank for future use.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Huzzah! The problem is solved! Called Petcetera and apparently the Albino Pristella's are a breed they carry regulary, so I can cycle my tank empty without worry.

My god I worry to much...

Now I need some ammonia...


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You could just get a raw shrimp and throw it in. It'll break down and cause plenty of waste for your tank to cycle with.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

glad things are on the up for you.
yeah the shrimp will work if you are unable to get
pure bottled amonia.


----------



## EchoEcho (Apr 22, 2008)

Would a tank like this be considered good stocked, overstocked or room for more?

29g

8 Albino X-Ray Tetra's
6 Panda Cories
1 Male Betta
1 Clown Pleco


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me! I would hold off on the clown pleco until you have some decent algae growth. Also, clowns really love driftwood, so I would recommend adding a piece. It looks great, anyway.


----------

